# مش عارف تسطب انتى فايرس خش هنا



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2008)

لو جهازك معليهوش انتى فايرس ومش عارف تسطب اى انتى فايرس على جهازك 
يبقا قدامك حل من اتنين 
يا اما جهازك متفيرس  ب  الفايرس الصينى  xorer
يا اما جهازك متفيرس  ب sality

الاتنين العن من بعض 
وبيمنعو التاسك مانجر من الظهور
وبيمنعو تسطيب اى انتى فايرس 
والفايرس الصينى دة بيفتح مواقع صينى لوحده 
ايه الحل فى المشكله دى
اقولك يا سيدى قدامك حل من الاتنين 
يا تاخد الهارد بتاعك وتروح لواحد  يكون عنده انتى فايرس ومعموله ابديت لاخر لحظه 
ويستحسن يكون كاسبر سكاى او نود 32 
او قدامك حل اسهل طالما النت شغال عندك 
ودى الطريقة اللى انا شغال بيها 
خش على الموقع دة 
http://www.eset.com/onlinescan/
واعمل  تنظيف لجهازك 
من الفيروسات 
لو عندك الفايرس الصينى الموقع هيعمل حذف للملفات 
اما لو عندك الفايرس التانى الموقع هيمسح الفايرس ويسيب الملفات 
اهم حاجة بعد ما يخلص متفتحش اى بارتشن فى ماى كمبيوتر 
خش نزل اى انتى فايرس كويس 
او لو عندك على سى دى  واعمله ابديت واعمل تنظيف تانى لجهازك 
الفيروسين دول غلسين وبيرجعو تانى لو فتحت ماى كمبيوتر قبل عمل السكان التانى 
ارجو انى اكون فيدتكم بحاجة 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2008)

طاب انا عندي برنامج و شغال حلو

ممكن ادخل الموقع دا عادي و يمكن يكون في جهازي حاجة يشيلها 

وافتح ماي كمبيوتر عادي ولا كدا غلط ؟​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> طاب انا عندي برنامج و شغال حلو
> 
> ممكن ادخل الموقع دا عادي و يمكن يكون في جهازي حاجة يشيلها
> 
> وافتح ماي كمبيوتر عادي ولا كدا غلط ؟



*افتحى اعملى سكان عادى*
*بس متنسيش انك لازم تعلمى على remove found threat *
*يعنى احذف الفيروسات *
*واعملى سكان بيه عادى*
*هو بياخد وقت شويه*
*بس ارحم من الفيروسات*
*يقال ان الفايرس الصينى دة بيضرب المازر بورد*
*او التنقل بالهارد* ​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات راااااااااائعه جدا يا جو 

جارى عمل ال scan 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع والتنبيه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> معلومات راااااااااائعه جدا يا جو
> 
> جارى عمل ال scan
> 
> ...


انا فى الخدمة اخى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *افتحى اعملى سكان عادى*
> *بس متنسيش انك لازم تعلمى على remove found threat *
> *يعنى احذف الفيروسات *
> *واعملى سكان بيه عادى*
> ...


 بيعمل انستول دلوقتي

وبعدين بعد ما يخلص افتح الماي كمبيوتر عادي مافيش حاجة تضيع او تبوظ فية ؟​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> بيعمل انستول دلوقتي
> 
> وبعدين بعد ما يخلص افتح الماي كمبيوتر عادي مافيش حاجة تضيع او تبوظ فية ؟


بعد الانستول فيه اختيارين علمى على اللى فوق واعملى ال scan
وهو هيمسحلك الفيروسات 
وبعدين طالما عندك انتى فايرس نبقى مش مصابة 
لو مصابة هتلاقى الانتى فايرس اختفى 
انتى ممكن تعمليه زيادة تأكيد ولو كان نوع الانتى فايرس بتاعك avira


----------

